

Make Your Customers Your Evangelists - gabrielgrant
http://blog.mozio.com/make-your-customers-your-evangelists

======
gabrielgrant
The default behaviour at these trade show/exhibit hall events (stand behind a
table, look pretty and hand out swag) has always struck me as a colossal waste
of time and money. This sort of slightly-different format seems like a good
way to shake things up a bit. Have others tried different creative tactics to
get (and hopefully give attendees) more value from these events?

